# Gift baskets



## Kim01 (Dec 4, 2006)

I just posted something similar in the general chat section, but realize it might fit better in this category:

I'm trying to put together some gift baskets for Christmas. What are some fun ideas for packageing? Cute baskets or other containers to put the gifts in or clever things to include in the baskets?


----------

